# Nakatura Valley game thread



## mfrench (Dec 2, 2007)

The smell of rain grows thick in the air on the river road between Katsuki Ford and Hiruma Watch.  The wrath of the Thunder Prince, a powerful spirit who rules down south on the plateau, is an annual event in the valley, but this year it has been delayed.  The terrible lightning storms are the precursor to the life-giving rains that make the valley livable, and mark the beginning of the travel season.

However, this year the valley people have become impatient, and the roads have already been in use for days when dark clouds roll in to greet the travelers.  Bolts of lightning start jumping ominously from cloud to cloud, as if in wicked anticipation for harrying those on the roads below.

Master Chen headed steadily up the road, completely unperturbed – until the lightning inevitably started striking around the road.  As the rain drove down about him, he started to realize that he wouldn’t make it all the way to Otaka Tower in this tumult.  As his thoughts began to turn to finding a safe place to hole up for the night, a wave a _déjà vu_ swept over him.  A fierce cry came from the road ahead of him, and through the rain and mist, something burst forth towards him: a white horse, riderless, its hooves tearing the ground and echoing the thunder that raged up above.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 8, 2007)

Lost in grumblings about the inclement weather and his rumbling stomach, Master Chen is startled by the appearance of this seemingly spectral, but all too corporeal steed. With a great yelp, he tries to spring out of the beast's path!

OOC: Any kind of check needed?


----------



## mfrench (Dec 9, 2007)

OOC: No check is necessary.

The old man's yelp startled the steed, which pulled up short of trampling him.  The beast, wild-eyed and exhausted, shook off the rain that soaked its mane.  The saddle and fine saddle-bags betray the wealth of the rider who should have been seated there.  The stink of horse-sweat is hard to take as the animal approaces Chen.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 9, 2007)

Old Chen waddles up warily to the beast, "Whoa there, girl. Gave each other a mighty fright, there, didn't we, eh? Hmm?" he says to it.

Wary of being branded a thief, the old man does not inspect the saddle bags, and takes the bit and bridle of the horse, and attempts to lead it back the way it came. He will keep a close eye out for anyone who could be the missing rider.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 9, 2007)

The storm lets up a bit, which allows Chen to bring the horse into submission: she seems to welcome a guiding hand again at this point.  Still, Chen seeks out a shelter of some kind.  Across the river to the south, the plateau is deep in shadow, looming over them during the intermittent lightning strikes.  To the north, the hills approach to meet the road.

These hills, known as the Tors, are rumored to be full of dark spirits from ages past.  They are shunned by the average traveler, except in times of great need.  However, this appears to be one of those times.  As he scans roadside and the hills for respite from the storm, a bolt of lightning silhouettes the broken figure of a tower upon one of the larger tors.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 9, 2007)

"C'mon, I've had enough of this, and I reckon you have as well." he murmurs, and leads the horse to the tower.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 9, 2007)

As he approaches the tor, it becomes apparent that the hill is not completely natural, but rather is in part created with intention.  There are steep white stone walls (see attachment), leading up to a huge, wide boulder with glyphs carved into it.  To each side of the rock is a tall carved set of stairs that curves toward the middle.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 9, 2007)

With a quizzical eye, the elderly wizard leaves the horse in the best possible shelter and makes his way to investigate the glyphs on the boulder.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 9, 2007)

The large rounded stone is about 12' across and 8' high.  Bringing the horse around to the back, its thickness is at least 5'.  Behind it is a U-shaped indentation into the hill.  On each side, the rough-hewn stone stairs lead up and curve together in the middle.  Directly below the place where they meet, an entrance into the hill itself has been constructed.

The symbols on the stone are only found on the front face.  They represent some crude, primative language with which you are unfamiliar.

OOC: What skills will you use to try to figure out the symbols?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 9, 2007)

"Hmm, lemme see now," the old adventurer muses, "This is rather like the time we found the Cairn of Oochai the Horrific, or was it the Tomb of Kan-te the Magnificent? Anyway, girl, it's rather like that time."

Chen racks his brains, and squints at the carvings to try to make sense of them.

OOC: Well, would it be possible to Take 20 on Knowledge (arcana), Knowledge (spirits), and via Jack of All Trades try Decipher Script and Knowledge (local), Know (history), Know (geography) - I realise if he checked all of these it would take 12 minutes of game time... but if he succeeds in a skill, he won't check against the others.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 10, 2007)

The wise old Master mutters and pulls on his chin as the rain continues to soak his clothes through completely.  He comes to the conclusion that the runes must be some sort of ward against evil spirits.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 10, 2007)

As the old mage stands in the rain, furiously trying to get his brain to cooperate, he hears the horse whinny from the other side of the stone.  Perhaps it grew tired of waiting out the storm when dry shelter seemed too close to resist.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 10, 2007)

"Well, dang it, I guess you've got more sense than me, old girl." he mutters and waddles under the shelter as well.

"You know, you're pretty smart. For a horse, I mean. Like old Jigatai's horse, now there was a smart horse! When we were fighting bandits out in the borderlands, he just had to whistle and that horse would come a running, ready for a quick getaway! Course back then I could fly..." the geriatric sorcerer reminisces, through chattering teeth form the damp cold.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 11, 2007)

The old mage follows the horse under the protection of the tunnel.  One of the symbols from the outer stone, a series of three spirals that meets in the middle, is repeated here in places.  On the rough rocks that make up the walls, grafitti in several languages can be found.  Ahead of the horse, a faint glow can be seen down the tunnel.  If he strains his ears and blocks out the sound of hooves, he can just manage to hear what might be intelligible speech.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 11, 2007)

Putting a finger to his lips and looking at the horse in a gesture for silence (whether the horse understands the gesture or not is another matter), and then making "stay, stay... stay..." gestures, Chen leaves the horse and tiptoes closer to the voices.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 11, 2007)

Moving forward to the end of the tunnel, a large chamber opens up into the hill.  A group of eight people  - mostly women - dressed in common clothes are huddled around a meager fire next to a small wooden cart.  The ox that had been pulling it is off the one side, rooting around the floor of the room, searching for something to nibble.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 11, 2007)

Staying hidden, the old man listens in to their conversation... _Hmm... they look pretty normal, but that's not to say they couldn't be a whole band of kitsu or tanuki (tricksy little beggars!) or maybe even demons! Although demons tend to be a bit more on the ostentatious brazen hussy side and have lairs to match...._ he thinks to himself, getting a bit sidetracked.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 11, 2007)

With eight people all talking at once, it is difficult for the old man to capture entire conversations, but his ears are well-tuned enough to recognize certain phrases: some of them are arguing about how to best prepare that night's dinner.  They seem captivated enough by their subject that they fail to notice the old mage watching their cooking.

The Master is briefly startled as the horse nuzzles up to his back from the tunnel.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 12, 2007)

"Eek!" Chen involuntarily yelps. _Oh, that's done it now..._

"Um... any room for an old man?" he asks sheepishly, "Oh, and a horse. It's not my horse though. I'm just looking after it."


----------



## mfrench (Dec 12, 2007)

The chatter from the far side of the room stops, and the gathering turns to look at Master Chen.  Even the ox turns his dull, stupid eyes at him briefly before resuming his search.  A man breaks off from the group, turning a wary eye on the one who interrupted their preparations.  He is stout but well-muscled, and seems like he can handle himself well enough.  "Come out and show yourself, stranger.  We've room enough for another to warm up by the fire."

One of those by the fire that had struck Chen as a child before is revealed by his fu manchu as a korobokuru.  On second impression, his clothing is much more travel-stained, despite the effects of the storm.  After a giving the new arrival a quick once-over, he turns his shaggy head back to the fire and spits a big, fat lougy into it.  There is one older woman at the fire working there on the cooking who shoots the boorish man a disapproving glance.  What must be the two oldest daughters look disgusted; the two youngest, covered up in blankets at the wheel of the cart, begin to giggle.  A slight, bookish man, too thin to be a member of this family, chides the girls from his place at the fire.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 12, 2007)

Master Chen steps out and nods at the assembled group, "Ah, well, very kind of you. Warm an old man's bones. I'm Chen. That's... well, she doesn't have a name. Well I mean I suppose she probably does, but I haven't given her a name. Kinda presumptuous considering she's not mine."

He settles down to warming his hands by the fire.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 15, 2007)

The man sits goes over to check on the ox, and the woman across from Chen at the fire says crossly, "It seems everyone here has lost their manners.  I am Qi, and the big dumb ox is Quan.  The animal that pulls our cart is Tura.  The chattering monkeys are our youngest, Lin and Sun.  The two girls who wait impatiently behind me are Wen and Yan, or oldest.  The gentleman who tends the fire for me is Ye, a friend of our family.  And I can't recall the name of the pig with the firewood."

The kor snorts, and mutters something in his native tongue.  Chen notices now that the dimunitive man is sitting on a stack of firewood, while everyone else rests on large stones.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 15, 2007)

"Eh well, pleased to meet y'all." Chen ruminates, literally so as he takes a piece of root out and tears a bit off to chew. "So, what brings y' here? Apart from the rain o' course?"


----------



## mfrench (Dec 15, 2007)

Quan brings the ox back over by the cart, and his rumbling voice booms out like the thunder that can still be heard outside. "We're headed up to Hiruma Watch for the Festival of Shackling.  We tried waiting for the storms to pass, but they never arrived.  So then we scrambled to beat them by hurrying, but you can see how well that worked."

He approaches the fire, and speaks to Chen as he takes the place next to him, looking concerned, "Do you know anything about these hills, old man?"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 15, 2007)

Do I know anything about these hills?  he thinks to himself, Can't say I rightly know...

"Well..." he says "Y'know the saying 'as old as the hills'? These are the hills they were talking about." he jokes on a dead-pan manner.

OOC: Any applicable knowledge checks such as geography or history?


----------



## mfrench (Dec 16, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Going deep into the hills is avoided by most sensible people. They are the home to bandits and wilderness roughs - goliaths and shifters sometimes cause trouble for 'civilized' folk. The hills themselves are sometimes used as burial grounds from long ago -- this tor is likely one of them, which could explain the stone warding off evil spirits.

From your Knowledge: History check, this particular area was the ancestral homeland for goliaths. Whatever political organization their people had was lost when the Imperial armies came over the mountains and settled this land.[/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Dec 18, 2007)

As the old man wracked his brain trying to recall the history of the hills, two more travelers approached the tor seeking shelter.  A horseman from the west and a mystic spiritualist fought through the rain, and approached the rune-covered stone.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 18, 2007)

Kerim leads Riukh and walks alongside his traveling companion.  His robes drip with water and drag at his limbs.  A bolt of lightning arcs through the heavens with a crash and the horse shys. *"Easy there, sister.* Kerim glances over at the man traveling with him and motions to the sky with his free hand.  *"I suppose you find this pleasing, eh? Bah.  Give me the wastes where it is dry and you can see heat-dreams shimmer on the horizon.  This...this drags down a man's spirit like it drags down his clothes."*  He grabs up the hem of his robe and wrings water from it.

*"What's this?  Another shrine?"*  Kerim sighs in anticipation of the payment required to appease yet another local spirit and moves forward to examine the rune-covered stone.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 23, 2007)

The mystic joins the horseman in inspecting the stone.  "I believe these runes to be part of some ritual to bring rest to the spirits of the dead.  This place must be a crypt."  He looks about, and seems to consider his options.  "I would prefer to check out the tower up above, to see if it would offer us any protection from the storm.  You could make inspection down below, if it suits you."


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 24, 2007)

*"I shall, my friend.  But I would not trespass upon ground claimed by the spirits.  First, I must make myself known to them and make an offering."*  He smiles wryly at his companion putting the lie to his earlier complaints.  Quietly and confidently Kerim leads Riukh a short distance away and makes fast the bridle.  Rummaging about in his saddlebags he retrieves a tiny box no bigger than his hand and a small bundle of cloth.

Kerim kneels in front of the stone and begins to speak.  As he speaks, he gently places the box on the ground in front of the rune-stone and begins unwrapping the cloth bundle.  *"Spirits of this place, hear me.  These are my ancestors who watch over me."*  From the cloth Kerim takes a chunk of stone crudely carved in the shape of a man and places it on the ground next to the box.  Four other statuettes join the first as Kerim continues,* "My father, Malik, who gentled wild Riukh and taught me the ways of the wastes; my father's father Fahd, who faced the heart of the wastes and lived as an ascetic ever after..."*

Kerim, focussed on his devotions and ignoring the weather, continues the litany of his ancestors. *"...Naaman the Smith who forged the blades that I bear and founded the house of Badiya.  By them you know me, Kerim al-Asad ibn Malik ibn Fahd Zahid al-Badiya."*

Once finished, Kerim will place the statuettes back in the cloth wrapping them carefully as he does so and gather up the small box that contains a bit of his ancestor's funeral ash.  When those items are again secured in his saddlebags, Kerim will begin the investigation as his traveling companion suggested.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 24, 2007)

Hoping to appear cheerful, the old man says, "Hmm, well I recollect that the goliaths (y'know tall grey fellas?) came from round here way back when. And er... we should be pretty safe here, lotsa wards against evil bugaboos. Yep."


----------



## mfrench (Dec 24, 2007)

Some sense of relief seems to wash over the head of the family, Quan, who says, "Then this place should provide us decent protection from the storm then, without being too much trouble, eh?"  It seems to Chen that the whole family seems a little on edge about any hidden dangers of this place.

************************
Outside, the spiritualist Otaru waits as Kerim finishes his ritual, meditating for himself as the westerner makes known the honored dead of his bloodline.  As it ends, he starts to ascend the steps, saying "If the shelter doesn't look to work out for one of us, he should go to find the other.  Perhaps, with fortune's favor, we may yet find some rest here."  With that, he disappears into the rain, up the stairs and above the cave's entrance.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 26, 2007)

Kerim nods as Otaru ascends the steps.  *"With Fortune's favor..."*  With a hand placed reassuringly upon one hilt of Naheri al-Fulad, Kerim examines the entrance and steps inside and looks around.

[sblock=OOC]Is this an actual cave?  Is the entrance large enough that Kerim could lead his horse inside?[/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Dec 27, 2007)

OOC: The entrance to the cave is tall and narrow, but was built for goliaths; it can accomodate the horse as long as you lead it.

After following the rough stone walls for several yards, Kerim and Riukh approach the entrance to a chamber, and their eyes begin to adjust to the faint glow from an as yet unseen fire.  The sounds of conversation can be heard from within above the crackle from the fire, and the noises of a few animals.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 27, 2007)

"So, anyways, there I was with only me and my magic scarf against the the most feared swordsman in the province! He pulls off some fancy swordwork and crows 'So, old man, you fear my Dragon's Tail Cut!' Well, I gots to say I damn near fell to laughing!" Chen recalls as he regales the company with a story of his adventuring days.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 27, 2007)

Kerim feels a rush of adrenaline as he thinks, _A bandit nest!  No, if that were the case I would have been set upon by now.  Unless they are very _foolish_ bandits._  Not sure what he'll find but trusting the protection of the spirits he continues down the passage.  *"Cha, Riukh.  Let us find who has taken shelter here."*


----------



## mfrench (Dec 29, 2007)

Kerim comes to the end of the tunnel, and can see a small group gathered around a fire, listening to a speaker: an old man, quite animated while telling tall tales to a group that appears to include several children.  An ox and a horse mingle by a cart on the far side of the fire.  A woman is cooking by the fire.  With all of their attention turned to the storyteller, they don't seem to notice the new arrival.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 29, 2007)

"So I says,'Boy, you're getting a bit *wrapped up* in y'self!' and I whacked him with my iron scarf! Heheh!" Chen chuckles at the memory.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 29, 2007)

The children laugh, but the mother only shakes her head at the sound of such nonsense.  Quan grins, obviously thankful that this stranger has managed to lighten the mood around the campfire.  The as (unintroduced) korobokuru remains a mystery, sitting at the fire, picking at his feet.  He seems to laugh at inappropriate times during the tale, yet seems to not be listening at all during the important parts.  The mother, cooking by the fire, shoots him disapproving looks between offering complaints about the poor condidtions she has to prepare his meal.

The first of the circle to notice the visitors in the doorway is the horse, who must have noticed Riukh.  She whinnies, and Riukh answers, drawing startled looks back toward the entrance.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 31, 2007)

Kerim watches a moment trying to determine who the leader of the small group is until he is introduced by equine greetings.  Quickly stepping forward he bows to the old man.  *"Greetings, Honored Elder.  I am Kerim al-Asad.  This is Riukh who, it seems, has already made acquaintance with your horse.  I have traveled here with Otaru, a holy man who is above looking for shelter.  Would you and your family have room at your fire for a couple of weary travelers?"*


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 1, 2008)

"Whassat, boy?" asks Chen querelously getting to his feet and cupping a hand to his ear, "My family? Where? Oh! Them! Nope, they're just some folks that have kindly given me a place round the fire. Say, you're a long way from home, ain't you, son?". The old man's manner shifts abruptly at times from crotchety old codger to bewildered coot to shrewd sage in the blink of an eye.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 2, 2008)

Kerim bows respectfully to the old man, somewhat unsure of how to deal with his sudden changes of behaviour.  *"It is as you say: I am far from home."*  He smiles somewhat sadly at the thought of a home that no longer exists for him but continues:  *"I would share the hospitality of your fire, if you are willing.  But first I must find my friend and let him know of the shelter to be found here."*  Kerim maneuvers Riukh around to lead her out of the shelter and goes in search of Otaru.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 3, 2008)

Kerim makes his way back to the storm, and wills himself to go out in search of his companion.  Riukh objects, but is persuaded to stay with her trusted brother.  The pair of them approach the stairs, unnatural in their size, and find a cascade of run-off water pouring down the steps.  With a wet thump behind them, they turn to see Otaru in a heap at the foot of the opposite stairway, a dazed expression on his face.

**************
Within, the cook seems to have lost her patience with the situation, and consults her husband behind the cart for some privacy.  The younger girls have approached Chen, and are eager to hear more wild stories of his adventures.  The young man mills about the fire, defending the cooking from the greedy hands of the girls, and eying the korobokuru suspiciously.  The small stranger hums tunelessly with a dim-witted grin on his face, staring at the fire.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Otaru!"*  Kerim drops the reins and dashes over to his friend and traveling companion.  Quickly he will check the man for injuries and try to help him to a more comfortable position(Heal +6).  *"What happened my friend?  Did you slip?  Can you stand?  I have found shelter below."*  Kerim squints up at the top of the stair and tower looking to see how far Otaru might have fallen.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 3, 2008)

"Now he was an awful nice feller, wasn't he?" says Chen to no-one in particular.

"Lemmee tell y'all about the time I faced down a hopping vampire..."


----------



## mfrench (Jan 3, 2008)

Otaru is bruised, but conscious.  "I'm alright, I just took the stairs with too much haste.  I had an ill feeling of the ruins above.  The tower appears to offer no shelter, and as I approached, it struck me as . . . wrong."  With Kerim's help, he rises to his feet.  "As much as I revere the living spirits of water, this storm is a little ridiculous.  Let's get inside."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 4, 2008)

Kerim helps Otaru inside if he needs it, and down to the shelter occupied by the other travelers.  *"Greetings, again, fellow travelers,"* says Kerim upon reentering.  *"This is the friend of which I spoke: Otaru."*  Kerim makes sure that Otaru is able to settle himself then tends to Riukh, unsaddling her, brushing her down, and the like.  He unstraps the small carpet from the back of his saddle and unrolls it.  The smell of damp wool wafts out to mix with the other odors confined within the small space and he lays the rug down on a relatively clear spot and makes himself comfortable.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 6, 2008)

Introductions are made all around.  Master Chen greets Otaru, and the family announces itself once more: Quan the father, Qi the mother, and the daughters, Wen, Yan, Lin, and Sun; their friend is Ye.  Otaru greets them all as he comes to the fire, attempting to warm up and dry off.  The korobokuru, who seems to have ignored the introductions yet again, seems to find the sight of the soaked shugenja to be quite amusing.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 7, 2008)

Kerim nods to the family patriarch and his wife.  *"It is my pleasure to share this humble shelter with you, Master Quon, Mistress Qi."*  He nods to the daughters before turning to the old man.  *"Please excuse the interruption of your tale, Venerable Master.  I hope to hear more of it soon."*  He smiles amiably at Chen and shifts a little to get more comfortable.

*"It seems that the only person yet to be introduced is you Master Kor. As I have said, I am Kerim al-Asad and I have traveled from the far western wastes.  And how shall I call you?"*


----------



## mfrench (Jan 8, 2008)

The short man's hairy face scrunches into a stupid grin as he blurts out "Call me what you like, horse-keeper, just don't call me late for dinner! HA!"  He laughs for a moment, then says, "I'm just a woodsman, caught in the storm, when this family offered some dinner in exchange for a stack of my firewood," indicating the stack of wood on which he is seated.  "And what will you be giving them for their trouble?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 10, 2008)

*"I'll share of my own rations, meager as they are, wood-chopper."* Kerim immediately digs in his saddlebags for his rations and offers them to Mistress Qi.  Nodding to the father, Kerim continues, *"Master Quon, I am somewhat skilled with animals and will tend to yours with your permission.  If there is anything else that I can do for you, I am you humble servant."*  He inclines his head in the local custom of respect to Quon and then again makes himself comfortable.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 12, 2008)

The kor seems unperterbed by the conflict with Kerim, and takes to his tuneless humming again.  Qi thanks the westerner for his contribution, and ladles out warm soup for those gathered around the fire.

***********

Outside in the storm, two more travelers approach the tor seeking shelter.  One of them was in great pain, having suffered a broken arm in an accident on the road as the storm broke out.  The other, a man from the North named Sen, came across him trudging through the muddy path in clothes that once were quite expensive, and assisted him to reach this place.

With Sen's aid, they approached the rock in front of the hill.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 12, 2008)

Upon seeing the travelers, Sen steps in about 15 feet in front of the injured man. He appears relaxed and calm, but is far from it. "This man's arm is injured," he calls out to the group in front of him. "He could use from fresh bandages and maybe some food." Sen grasps his spear firmly, but holds it behind his back.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 13, 2008)

The two men standing before the rock have a rough look about them, as Sen approaches them, he sees that they are marked with tatooes on their bare arms that are a tell-tale sign of the Shifters.  They stop inspecting the rock, and look over the new arrivals.

One of the shifters sneers as everyone at this meeting seems to realize it at the same time: they are all trying to conceal weapons at the approach of strangers.  The man with the damaged arm catches up with Sen, appraises the situation, and says, "There's no need for that.  Shall we not have Storm-peace, strangers?"  The two shifters exchange a glance, and then make an obvious show of putting aside their weapons, while watching cautiously for Sen to do the same.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

Sen shoves his spear point first into the ground at his feet. Shifters, this would be an interesting meeting............. "Can either of you tend his wound better than I?"


----------



## mfrench (Jan 15, 2008)

One of the shifters comes a little closer, then motions to the hill.  "I think there is shelter behind this stone.  Let's take a look at it out of the rain, if we can."  He returns to his companion, where they have a brief exchange in their native tongue.  The talkative one grabs his friend by the arm and drags the protesting shifter behind the stone.  Sen manages to catch him muttering something about a curse under his breath.

The man with the injured arm glances at Sen, shrugs, and follows a few paces behind the pair.  "They wouldn't dare break the Storm-peace.  It would be a death sentence to do so."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 15, 2008)

"Please, tell me more of this Storm-peace."


----------



## mfrench (Jan 16, 2008)

The man with the broken arm, who previously told Sen that his name was Higoshi, explained as they reounded the standing stone to see two shifters standing under the entrance to a cave.  "The Storm-peace is respected by every man of honor.  It is a tradition that allows travelers to wait out the dangers of the storms without fear of being attacked.  Anyone who doesn't peace-bond their weapons when Storm-peace is offered risks the curse of the Storm-lord who controls the rains, and will be branded as an outlaw.  I would do everything in my power to see such a man swing from a rope."  The two shifters grinned, having caught the not-so-subtle message that Higoshi sent in those last words as the cave-mouth became their shelter from the storm.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 16, 2008)

"Something tells me these two could still be trouble," Sen thought silently. He sits silently at the mouth of the cave, his spear laying beside him.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 16, 2008)

One of the shifters perks up, and peers inquiringly down the tunnel.  "Somethin's cookin' . . . and they're sure to have a fire.  Let's go see what's for dinner," he says, his smile revealing his his sharp canine teeth.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 16, 2008)

Sen waves his hand, "Go if you wish. I will finish changing the dressing on my companion's wounds, I will be behind you shortly." Sen was somewhat amused at the beast-man. No doubt they could handle themselves, rarely could a shifter not do so. Something about them made Sen uncomfortable though, and being behind them was far safer than beside them.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2008)

Kerim finishes off the last of his soup by sopping it up with the bit of hard trail bread that was his portion.  He sighs in contentment and idly holds the empty bowl in one hand.  *"Mistress Qi, you are a wizard and you have my compliments."* He leans forward in a sort of seated half-bow.  *"Now, as there is plenty of water outside for washing, I'll make myself useful."*  So saying, Kerim collects the spoons and empty bowls and with a grin directed towards the kor woodcutter heads for the tunnel and outside.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 19, 2008)

As Kerim gets back to the tunnel, the two shifters have made their way to meet him in the opening to the cavern.  Their weapons are put away, and they clearly show their hands as a sign of peace.  "That smells great.  Any left for a few hungry strangers?  There's two more on their way in."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 19, 2008)

Sen and his companion travel in a line, the injured man nearly 20ft behind Sen. Sen didn't want to lose sight of the shifters, but didn't want them to see him either. He was rapidly gaining confidence in them, they wouldn't attack. At least, not now. "Stay here. Stay quiet. I will be back shortly." Sen heard the man's complaints, but ignored them as he disappeared into the darkness. 



Hide and move silently behind shifters. (1d20+9=13, 1d20+9=12)


----------



## mfrench (Jan 19, 2008)

Sen creeps down the hallway after the shifters, who get somewhat ahead of him.  He manages to hear their greeting to what must have been an occupant of the cavern.  He can make out three silhouettes before him at what must be the cavern entrance.  Looking back, the injured man appears to have followed his instructions.

Sen hears the rest of the conversation unfold.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2008)

Kerim smiles and shrugs.  *"Peace, strangers,"* he says squinting at the two new arrivals trying to get a better look at them.  *"I can't say how much might be left but if you pay your respects to the lady there might be a bowl and a chunk of bread; especially if you have a contribution for the pot.  And I'm sure you can squeeze a spot at the fire."*  He breaks out his friendliest grin.  *"Now, as you can see, I'm to brave the weather for the sake of some clean bowls."*  He bows slightly, enough to be respectful while still uncertain of the newcomers' status.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 23, 2008)

The two men, or half-men as some would call them (though typically out of earshot), exchange a grin, and then in unison return an playfully exaggerated bow, quite deep, to Kerim.  "Much thanks, stranger.  We will share what we could catch before the storm caught us, and perhaps then we can be strangers no more."  Circling past Kerim to give him room, they head over to warm up by the fire, shaking off the remains of the storm from their clothes along the way.

Sen, hearing this exchange, has to decide what to do -- quick!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2008)

Sen grips his spear tightly. Something about these shifters seemed not right, then it hit him like a lightning bolt. _"They didn't have any food."_ Sen doesn't want to strike when he is unsure of their intent, but would hate to wait until it was too late. He moves to an area where he can see what is going on, raises his spear...... and holds his throw.


[sblock=ooc] As soon as they make anything that appears to be an aggressive move toward the strangers, Sen will launch his spear at the closest one. If it misses, he will pretend that was his intent saying, "Storm-peace! May the gods torture your souls if you break it."  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2008)

Kerim edges past the two men.  Glancing back at them a moment, he then turns and heads up the tunnel.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 26, 2008)

Sen carefully positions himself in the shadows. He knew he was well hidden, very well hidden. He also knew that he was close enough to take out the shifters if need be. 


Sen vs. Kerim= Hide Check (1d20+9=27) 

Hide= 27 + whatever the mod for being in shadow is


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 26, 2008)

Since everything _seems_ ok, Kerim continues up the tunnel.

Spot check = 17


----------



## mfrench (Jan 27, 2008)

The two shifters head toward the fire-circle, and remove their wet cloaks.  One takes out a sack, and pulls out a pair of dead hares. Turning toward Qi, obviously the cook, he smiles with pride, and says: "We caught those buggers before the storm swept in.  Think you can make somethin' tasty out of 'em?"

************

As Kerim gets back to the outer part of the tunnel, he only finds one of the expected pair of travelers: a muddy, soaking wet man, grimacing in pain as he holds one arm close to his chest.  Through chattering teeth, he asks, "Is it safe to come in yet?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 27, 2008)

Sen lowers his spear as he sees the dead hares' appear. _"Good, they appear to not have any hostile entent. Although the when the storm passes, the story could change."_ Sen retreats down the cave, back toward his injured companion.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2008)

Kerim looks at the man standing cold and injured outside the protection of the shelter.  *"Why would it not be safe?"* he asks.  *"Nevermind.  You look half frozen and injured.  We've a fire where you can warm and dry yourself in safety.  I know a bit of healing craft if you would like me to take a look at that arm."*  Kerim will set the bowls down and help the man as much as he is willing to accept.

Kerim's Heal check: 1d20+6 = 10


----------



## mfrench (Jan 28, 2008)

Kerim inspects the man's forearm, which appears to be broken.  As he adjusts the sling to ensure that it will provide relief, Sen arrives from down the tunnel.  "There you are.  This man seems a bit more skilled at dressing wounds, although I appreciate that you did what you could for me.  Anyway, did that pair cause any trouble?  Can we rest within?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 29, 2008)

Sen smiles as he sees the surprise on Kerims face. He did walk right by him after all. "They have hares' that they did not tell us about, but seem honorable enough for right now. I would not suggest us all sleeping at once."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2008)

This was not one of the two men he spoke to in the tunnel and yet, he came from _behind_ him.  Kerim's brow furrows in confusion.  _Nevermind for now,_ he thinks.  *"Have you reason to distrust the two travellers?  They seemed carefree sorts but if they pose some danger..."*


----------



## mfrench (Jan 29, 2008)

The injured man responds, "He is just nervous because weapons were drawn earlier.  They will honor the Storm-Peace -- if they know what is good for them."  He looks back to Sen, saying, "Besides, I know you will keep vigilant watch over them.  Let's all get within, and get some shelter."

***********

Nearby, another traveler, a weary korobokuru thief, makes his way toward the stone before the hill, looking for a place to wait out the storm.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 29, 2008)

Sen suddenly frowns.......... his master would of beaten him for being so rude. "I apologize for my rudeness. I am Sen.'' He bows gracefully, keeping his eyes on the new man. "Thank you for tending to him, I admit I lack the skill to tend his wounds."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2008)

Kerim bows in reply.  *"My name is Kerim al-Asad of House Badiyah.  I cannot fault you for something that I bear responsibility for as well.  Please be welcome and dry yourself at the fire.  As for the healing..."*  Kerim grins.  *"...I am more familiar with horseflesh but I find human injuries need treating in similar ways.  I am only sorry that I could not do more for the injury."*  He motions down the tunnel towards the dim flickering light of the fire.  *"Now, please, make yourself comfortable.  I will join you in a moment."*

Kerim will bend to collect the bowls that he had set on the floor while tending the man's injury.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 29, 2008)

"I appreciate your offer of the fire. I would prefer to stay in the shadow if at all possible. Especially when the storm begins to die. The shifters have raised my ire, and by doing so, my distrust for them." Sen bows again. "I will be directly behind the shifters, at all times. Look for me in the shadows there."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2008)

*"Shifters!?  In the dimness I did not see clearly."*  Kerim frowns.  *"Stay to the shadows, I'll say nothing.  And I'll return soon."*  Kerim quickly goes to where a sheet of water pours off the structure, rinses the bowls, and dashes back to the safety of the shelter and the drying warmth of the fire.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 29, 2008)

Sen nods and falls back into the shadows. "Have faith I am always here. Until the light of day shines on our faces' I will be a ghost."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 30, 2008)

Kerim returns to the gathering of travelers and hands the bowls to Mistress Qi.  He goes over and settles himself on his carpet.  Leaning against the wall he watches the two shifters for a while but since everything seems safe and Sen watches from the tunnel he allows himself to drift off.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 31, 2008)

The shifters warm themselves at the fire, hungrily watching their dinner cook.

The man with the broken arm, upon seeing the mysterious horse, shouts in surprise: "Ah, my mount!  She's here!"  He trots over to her, explaining, "I was thrown when the storm hit, and she raced away.  Thank goodness she's safe!  Who found her?" he asks, looking around at the gathering.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 3, 2008)

Kerim rubs the weariness from his eyes.  *"Don't know, friend.  But I think she's in a bit better condition than yourself."*  He grins and motions towards the circle of people.  *"Have yourself a seat and get some rest."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 3, 2008)

Sen sits, somewhat comfortable, behind the shifters in the shadows. He reaches in his pouch and plays with a small pellet..... his catstink. He debated whether or not to toss it out now, and finally decided against it. The scent of the food along with the smell of smoke would overwhelm whatever scent he gave off. He grins as he ponders what the two shifters are thinking: have they forgotten about him or did they know he was there.......... waiting for them to slip up? The night would be fun indeed.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 6, 2008)

As the company of strangers gather around the fire, their stories begin to emerge:

Quan and his family are headed deeper into the valley towards the town of Hiruma Watch for an upcoming festival.

The shifters were out hunting; they rarely stay in towns much at all, and have used the Tors for shelter on nights similar to tonight.  They don't volunteer too much information, as it seems they are distracted by their impending dinner.  Also, the slimmer one is apparantly female, though it is difficult to tell from body-type, voice, or hairstyle.

The korobokuru is a simple woodsman, who got caught going rather farther afield than normal to collect this week's bounty.

Otaru, looking over the man's arm and tending to it as best he can, explains that he and Kerim are headed towards the Lake region as well, though he reveals very little else.

The old man, who claims to have found the horse on the road, is headed to the next town to eat at his favorite inn, where they serve "The most excellent noodles you young 'uns would have ever tasted, even if your whole time in this world is short compared to me!"  He is disappointed when Higoshi, the man with the damaged arm, gives him the news that the town is currently quarantined, as some sort of sickness has come over the community.  He was headed to Katsuki Ford to alert the Lord there of the disaster when the storm caught him, and the horse bolted out from under him.  He broke his arm, and is relieved to find that nothing is missing from his gear.

**********************
OOC: Higoshi's story seems confirmed by Sen, who was turned aside by armed guards when he came to the last town.  They seemed bored at the roadside, playing dice; they were startled by his rather silent approach.  They forbade him from going into the village, which is a collection of small buildings around a tall stone tower.  Sen skirted the town, and later came across Higoshi, in pain on the side of the road, during the storm.

Also, Kerim notices that Higoshi discreetly checked to make sure that in his bed-roll, a sword is still safely hidden from sight there; Kerim managed to catch him doing this out of the corner of his eye.
**********************

When Higoshi mentions Sen, who saved him, one of the shifters perks up, and asks what happened to that guy?


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 7, 2008)

Kerim listens as all around the circle relate their stories.  Once they have finished he begins to speak in a low, quiet voice.  *"I am Kerim, Lion of the Wastes, son of Malik, son of Fahd the Ascetic, descendant of Naaman the Smith who forged the Rivers of Steel which I bear to the honor of the House of Badiya.  I have ridden out of the western wastes with the holy man, Otaru, seeking answers for a vicious attack against my house, led here by a map found clutched in my dead father's hand."*

Kerim turns to Master Chen and bows respectfully.  *"I would be honored, Revered Elder, if you would grace me with your wisdom and examine the map and tell me what you think."*  He'll rummage in his pack until he has located the map and will carefully hand it to the old man to examine.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 8, 2008)

Sen sits in the shadow, his spear behind his back. He hears the shifter's mention ask where he is and smiles, their scent had been thrown off.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 8, 2008)

"Hmph, that's too bad. I was looking forward to some good noodles." the old man mutters to himself.

"Well, this is mighty cosy now, eh?"  he says cheerfully to no-one in particular.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 9, 2008)

"OOC: Looking at the map, Chen doesn't have much luck with it.  It does stir something around up there . . . but nothing important stands out.  Maybe he could look over it later.

Sen overhears Quan arguing with his wife over by the wagon: he wants to explore the cavern and make sure there is no danger, but she wants him to stay and watch over the family.  He is defiant, and approaches the circle, stating:

*"I'll not be at ease until we've checked this place over.  Who will go with me to make sure that nothing lurks in the shadows?"*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 10, 2008)

Sen smiles, his cover may be blown yet. He shifts around in the darkness, finding a better place to hide. 



ooc: determined to get me outta the shadows huh?


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 10, 2008)

Kerim retrieves the map from Chen.  Somewhat disappointed, he carefully stows it away and stretches out on his carpet.  When Quon calls for volunteers to help him search Kerim glances up at the man.  *"I'm feeling a bit restless, Master Quon, and you make a good point; you can count me in that number."*  He stands and makes sure his swords rest properly from his belt.  *"Anyone else?"*


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 11, 2008)

Otaru rises from where he's finished basic mending of the man's injury.  "Though I would rather not disturb whatever could be sleeping within, I could not allow you to go alone if there really is any danger.....and you have a family, which you should be taking care of first.  But I will go, in case anyone gets hurt."

He retrieves his wakizashi from where he had stowed it before, but leaves it sheathed as he slides the tsuba into his obi.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2008)

Kerim smiles broadly at Otaru.  *"Splendid, my friend!  Now, anyone else?  You, Master Kor?"*  He'll hook one thumb in his sash near the hilt of his sword and let his gaze wander 'round the circle lingering slightly longer on the korobokoru woodsman and the shifters.  *"No?"*  He shrugs.  *"Then let us explore the path that Fate has laid out before us."*


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 12, 2008)

"Now what's got them all riled up?"  the old wizard mutters to himself, before finding a bug on his clothes and examining it in great detail.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2008)

Kerim blinks in confusion as he looks at the old man.  _Is he talking to us, or the bug?_ *"Your pardon, Venerable Master,"* says Kerim with a bow.  *"But I did not quite catch what you said.  Will you be joining us in our investigations?"*


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 13, 2008)

"No, no, that's alright," Chen says with a dismissive wave, "You boys have fun chasing shadows."


----------



## mfrench (Feb 15, 2008)

The kor woodsman smiles, and recites, *
" 'A false friend will share your joys,
      but in time of trouble he stands afar off.
   A true friend will fight with you against the foe,
      against your enemies he will be your shieldbearer.
   Forget not your comrade during battle,
      and neglect him not when you distribute your spoils.' "*

Kerim is startled to see this crude man quote the Prophet.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2008)

Kerim, though surprised by the incongruity of the ill-mannered kor speaking the words of the Prophet, reassesses the woodsman.  With a slight nod of acknowledgment and a smile he answers with a quote of his own,
*" 'The land is filled with gloom and the pastures with violence.
Let not the oppressed cower in defeat, let them praise the name of their deliverer.
Arise, defend your cause!' "*

His smile turns into a good-natured grin of challenge and he raises one brow in question.  *"Will you join us, friend?"*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 15, 2008)

Sen rises from the shadows, there was no need for him to be hidden anymore. "I am the only thing that remains hidden in this place." He steps closer to the campfire, his spear gripped tightly in his hand, but held behind his back. "If you wish to explore further, you may and I will not stop you. I would suggest rest while you can." Sen adjusts his dark blue clothing, putting away his mask and hood. "My name is Sen. My apologizes, for now that is all I can offer you."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 16, 2008)

"Jumpin' jingasa, boy! Damn near frightened the life outta me!" squawks Chen, "Whatcha think yer doin' hidin' away there!? Crazy kid..." he grumbles.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 16, 2008)

Quon seems unmoved by Sen: *"There has been a feeling of unease in this place for hours.  I do not believe that it was your presence that was bothering me.  I am determined to continue.  We have not even seen this entire cavern: it extends well beyond the reach of our firelight.  Perhaps hidden things wait on the other side?  I'd rather not find out at their leisure, while we rest."*

His wife finally breaks her uneasy silence: *"You must remain and protect your family.  Won't some of you others join in and take his place?"*

The shifters were slightly shocked by the re-emergence of Sen, but all-in-all seem to be enjoying this as tremendous theater*.  They are eating too heartily to be included in the search.

The kor smiles at Kerim and Quon's invitations, but responds, *"Sorry friends, but I don't need to arise to defend my cause -- I'm sitting on it!"*  He motions to the wood pile on which he sits.

* OOC: I understand that for some of you, it may be known as 'theatre'.  I hope this doesn't cause any confusion


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 16, 2008)

"I will take his place. Stay and protect your family."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 17, 2008)

"Eesh, y'all are mighty jumpy. C'mon then, let's get goin'! He who hesitates is lost, sayeth the sage..." and with that the old man strides quickly albeit with some muttering about 'joints' into the further reaches of the cavern.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 17, 2008)

Kerim laughs aloud at the kor's reply then nods in greeting to Sen.  *"Ah! I am glad you are joining us, Sen."*  He begins to speak to Master Quon but notices that Master Chen is striding deeper into the cavern.  Quickly he grabs a brand from the fire to serve as a torch and heads off after the old man.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 17, 2008)

Sen nods at Kerims greeting. He rushes up to Master Chen and taps him on the shoulder. "Perhaps you would give me the honor of leading old one?" he asks with a low bow.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 18, 2008)

*Otaru Shenga*

"Well, that was....unusual." Otaru mutters as the hidden youth emerges, then starts volunteering to help, and even the old man.  Otaru rushes to keep up with Kerim and keep watch over the old man.  '_It wouldn't do for the old fellow to be attacked in the dark just because us young folks wasted time!_' he thinks.

Otaru draws the bundle of ofuda out from his obi and keeps it in his left hand, drawing confidence from the prayers written within.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 18, 2008)

"What's that you say, boy? Honour of bleeding? Well, no doubt, you'll do plenty o' that if I read yer profession rightly. Trust me, son; I've been doing this since before you slurped bean curd."

He stops and then blinks, "But some sorta light would be handy."


----------



## mfrench (Feb 24, 2008)

Sen joins Kerim with the burning brand up front, ahead of the old wizard and praying spiritualist.

The entrance from which you came is essentially due south.  The cavern wall as you have seen it is quite round, and the campfire and assembly is situated in the southeast portion.  Sen was hiding in the southwest, but couldn't see much in the shadowy area away from the firelight.

Which direction will the intrepid band go to explore the cavern?


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 24, 2008)

Kerim swings the burning brand to the southeast.  *"How about we head that way and circle 'round?  See if there are any other entrances to this chamber.  And if any of you have a better source of light than this stick then we should use it.  I don't think this thing will last long and I am afraid that I wasn't expecting to venture underground like this..."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 25, 2008)

"I am sorry, I travel by the darkness as much as the light. My profession inhibits the use of such bright objects." Sen keeps looking back and staring, as if he is checking to see that the group is still together, although he is truely listening for signs of trouble from the campsite.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 25, 2008)

"Looking kind of jumpy there, boy!" exclaims Chen, and then squinting shrewdly at the young man says in a different tone, "You fear something. Death follows you. Or maybe you bring it."
He then hops over to Kerim, "Smart plan! Anyone cast spells round here?" he asks in total innocence. "Dangnabbit! I do! That's right, that's what I do."


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 25, 2008)

Otaru continues walking beside Kerim, keeping an eye out, and says "I can, but I have no friends among the fire kami, so I can't provide any light..."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 25, 2008)

"Well that's a fat lot of use, ain't it?" the old wu jen says testily, "Like asking a yeti if he needs a fur coat..."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 25, 2008)

Sen smiles, "With your life honored elder, I will go ahead a small way." He offers a slight bow and doesn't wait for the response, just takes off ahead of the group



ooc: Not too far maybe like 30ft.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 25, 2008)

Chen makes a triumphant noise and clicks his fingers. With that his eyes glow with yellow flame, causing some illumination in the underground. "Nothing to it."

OOC: Casting Firey Eyes, but I don't remember the specifics as I haven't got Oriental Adventures with me here. Sorry!


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 25, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Re: Fiery Eyes
It's 3 rounds per level, and only makes bright light out to 3 feet.  Probably some 5 feet or so of shadowy illumination beyond that?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 25, 2008)

Kerim shrugs.  *"Then we shall make do with this flaming branch and err...the Honored Ancient's magic."*  He squints in the dim light as Sen moves ahead of the group.  _Who is this man?_  Once Sen is little more than a dim figure ahead of them, Kerim will follow.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 27, 2008)

As he leads the group circling around, Sen comes across a stone outcropping at the eastern point of the cavern.  It is hard to distinguish much of any details in the shadows.  The others keep pace with him some 30 feet behind.  The sounds of their movement, combined with echoes starting at the distant campfire, cause an eerie sensation to come over the group.  The old man's glowing eyes only add to the effect.  Sen can't hear any trouble from the campsite, only bits of conversation, amplified and distorted by the rocky walls and ceiling.

OOC: Chen's square is considered illuminated; the squares surrounding his are in shadowy illumination.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 27, 2008)

Sen pauses and looks around. _"Not much to see here."_ He turns and approaches the group. "I feel that something is not right, although my eyes and ears do not pick it up."


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Otaru Shenga*

Otaru considers this for a moment, then whispers to Sen "Allow me to check for a moment.  Stay here."  He leaves Sen and the others where they were, creeping towards the spot where Sen had stopped, and focuses his senses on the element of water.

[sblock=ooc]Otaru's Hide and Move Silently bonuses are each +2, after Dex and armor check.  His Listen and Spot are +1, and his Spellcraft is +1.

Otaru will go forward 30 feet as Sen had done, going at half speed to move silently without penalty (not that he's very good at it to begin with), stop by the outcropping, and concentrate for a few moments on his Sense Elements ability, sensing any sources of water nearby (including living creatures, of course).  With the first round of concentration he senses water sources out to 10 feet, 15 feet after 2 rounds, and 20 feet after 3 rounds (the furthest range he can sense at this level).

If he detects any sources of water within range, Otaru will concentrate on the largest source first for 1, 2, 3, or 4 rounds, the longest he's willing to bother;    he makes a Spellcraft check on each of those rounds to try and identify basic facts of the water source, and since he's not very good at Spellcraft, he's likely going to need those retries.

After he uncovers some information on the water source (or wastes 4 rounds trying), Otaru will focus on the next-largest water source within range and repeat the process.  If there are no others, he'll just creep back over to the group.

The Spellcraft DC, according to Oriental Adventures, is 20 to learn the general location (the 5-foot space it's in, or nearest 5-foot space that it occupies if bigger), 25 to determine if it's a natural source of water (like a creature or a puddle) or a spell effect, 30 to determine if it's a creature or an object, and 35 to determine its exact nature (human, clean water, filthy water, rat, or whatever).  Otaru will be lucky if he makes a DC 20 check.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2008)

Kerim nods at Otaru.  *"Very well.  But if you sense anything, call out."*  He draws the Naheri al-Falud and smiles grimly as the dim light reflects off the water-patterned steel.  Closing his eyes to block out any other distractions, Kerim listens intently to all around him.  OOC: Listen +6


----------



## mfrench (Mar 1, 2008)

Otaru communes with the spirits of water, and the world goes silent as he blocks out everything to focus his _chi_, reaching out with a sixth sense to search the darkened area before him.  The noisy echoes of the cave are replaced with the gentle unstable rhythm of the rain hitting the hillside above him.  His water-sense doesn't pick up any strong presence until he finds his companions, waiting back for him.  They have the familiar signature that is associated with humanoids - no surprises wait for him there.  There are no other strong sensations to speak of.

Kerim focuses his hearing, honed in the desert sands, to the exclusion of his other senses.  This helps to alleviate the echoes, but he still picks up the sounds from the campfire.  Quan and his wife are still bickering, albeit softly, about his exclusion from the search party.  The young man and the man with the broken arm are speaking conversationally by the fire.

Their focus is broken by a simultaneous flash of light at the cave entrance and a burst of sound that shakes the walls, bringing dust down around the party.  A squeal and a horrid scuttling sound is heard echoing out from the darkness.

[sblock=Kerim]Kerim can locate the squeals as coming from the northern end of the cavern[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 1, 2008)

Otaru crouches down to maintain his balance, dropping out of the trance, and tries to rush back to the rest of the group.  _'Something terrible is happening....'_ he thinks.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 2, 2008)

Sen takes advantage of the distraction to disappear into the darkness. He looks around to see if any of the others noticed he is hiding.


Hide attempt (1d20+9=18)


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 2, 2008)

Kerim's eyes fly open and he does a quick glance about to reassess his companions' locations.  He doesn't see Sen but he doesn't give it much thought.  _Hope he hasn't wandered too far..._ *"To the north,"* he calls out to the others pitching his voice loud enough to be heard by them but hopefully not so loud that it will carry far.  He quickly debates the usefulness of the meager light provided by the burning branch but decides that it is better than nothing and moves north towards the squealing.  He tightens his grip on the one blade he does hold preparing himself for whatever may come.

Spot 1d20+6=13


----------



## mfrench (Mar 7, 2008)

As the group prepares for action, Kerim spots motion on the very edge of the firelight.  A writhing mass, dark and low to the ground, passes in the shadowy areas to the west, heading from north to south (i.e. back towards the cave entrance).  The squeals seem to be moving along with it; it is probably the source of the disturbing cacophony.

Sen appears to have avoided detection, as everyone's attention is turned elsewhere.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 8, 2008)

Sen will move as quickly as he can (still moving silently and hiding) toward the mass.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 9, 2008)

Kerim moves as quickly as possible towards the writhing mass dropping the burning stick and drawing his second sword.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 30, 2008)

(ooc: Did this game just drop off the map, or was it waiting on me to make another post with Otaru?  I can't remember if Mfrench became busy IRL or what, but somehow this game just dropped off my radar for a while, probably during the week or two wait between the last Otaru post and the DM moving things just a bit along.)


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 30, 2008)

I remember seeing a post from Mfrench about how he needed a week to deal with real life.  That was about five weeks ago.  And his wife had a baby maybe three weeks before that.  I expect he'll be free in about 18 years.


----------

